# Diff lock shaft on 424



## shedman (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a way to get the differential lock shaft out of the differential without pulling the rear hitch? 
Here's my problem: I have a leak from the diff lock o-ring keeper. When I pulled the right brake, I found that there was no snap ring on the end of the diff lock shaft. Upon closer inspection, I found that the groove that holds the snap ring in place is worn out, so I doubt that a snap ring would hold anything anyway. I'd love to replace the shaft but I don't want to tear the whole thing down. I'm considering filing a new groove where the old one was on the shaft and using a slightly smaller snap ring just to get the leak stopped.
I've noticed that there aren't many people who mess with 424s, but I'd appreciate any ideas or wisdom you more knowledgeable folks can offer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Shedman! I am not exactly sure about what you are asking without looking at it up close. I think what you suggest may be possible. Hopefully THIS may give you a better idea of how things are stacked up and may help with a solution. 

Good luck with it and be sure to let us know how things go and don't be a stranger.


----------



## shedman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, there, TF Admin. I'm going to give it a shot; the shaft is worn anyway, so what's it gonna hurt? Believe it or not, the Case-IH place had all of the seals and o-rings I needed, so I'm on it in the morning.


----------



## shedman (Sep 26, 2007)

So far, so good. I deepened the snap ring groove with a small file and wound up using a stiffer E-ring instead of a regular snap ring. I did a little bit of back-dragging yesterday and everything is still together. I'm keeping an eye on it, though.


----------

